# "You look familiar" comment



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ladies, I have been getting this comment from women a lot lately and I am just curious if this is "what it is" or if there is something more? 
Would you say this to a complete stranger and if so why? 
Maybe I just look like a lot of other guys??


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was skinny I used to get the comment too...

I think some people just have a basic all around "normal" look, with no distinguishing features. So, they really could look like someone else from years back that someone has lost touch with.

I think it's just that... You're getting older... Other people are getting older. You do look like that "familiar" face & they don't want to be rude and ignore you, just incase you WERE that person they knew years & years ago. ?? Just my thought.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I get that a lot as well. I assume they are just trying to see if you're an old friend/acquaintance to talk about "the good old days" with.

Only part about the comment is when they try to press it when there is no history between us. Oh well.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a lady,but has there been anyone that looks like you that's had a high profile in the media lately?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Even if you looked familar I wouldn't say anything UNLESS you stared back and even then I'd still likely walk away.

I'm also happily married and not looking for a man either. 

When I get approached I assume it's baiting me for something more because trust me NOBODY should know me because I've never had many friends. And I sure don't look like anyone famous or otherwise. LOL


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would people think this is some kind of pick up line?? IDK I guess I've been married too many years to even think like a single person.

I mean come on.. sometimes, people are just "out of place" and you want to pigeon hole them back to where you knew them from.

Example - The checkout lady at Krogers'--- See her all the time when I grocery shop. Well, I'm in Good Will shopping for clothes. She's in Good Will shopping for clothes. I know I know her from someplace, but cannot remember where. So if say "You look familiar"... and she says "Yeah, I work at Kroger"... I'm like thinking "light bulb!".. Yeah, thats it. There was NO WAY I was trying to "pick her up" by saying that she looked familiar!.

Geesh. Are some people so good looking that they think everyone is out to snare them?


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nobody in media lately that looks like me.. I certainly am not trying to say I am anything other than an average guy. I am married and have been for 20+ years but it seems that I have gotten the "you look familiar" way too often lately. 
Maybe I just have the familiar face.. ?? or just coincidental??
I usually try to shy away from women to the point of coming off aloof and stand-off-ish. Maybe I should be a little more easy going to conversation though.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I get this quite alot. 
I've taught various classes over the years to varied groups of people so usually put it down to having taught them or their family/friend. 

Or maybe my look is just very very common...


----------

